# Wimbley the Lady Quiller



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello everyone!!! Check out Wimbley as "The Lady Quiller" in my latest uke video. (Just FYI There are a couple swears in the song!  but it's still cute.)






Also... since I have your attention. I'm in a ukulele contest right now and if you get a chance to check out that video I would appreciate that too! (No Wimbley in that video though, haha)






You have to sign up for a newsletter and send an e-mail with your top three choices in order to vote, so I understand if you can't... but I figured I'd throw it out there in case anyone was interested in watching some fab uke videos. The contest entries are all pretty amazing!

Link to ALL videos: http://bushmanmusic.com/2011.html
Link to newsletter sign up: http://bushmanmusic.com/uke-newsletter.html
E-mail to vote: [email protected]

Thank you for your time!!!

-Sarah and Wimbley


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cute video! Wimbley is adorable, as usual!

I really liked your contest video as well! Very entertaining & you have a lovely voice. We'll have to overlook the fact that it's missing a certain hedgie.

I've already signed up for the newsletter. Just as soon as I find 2 more video's that I like, I will make sure & vote for you! There's a LOT of videos - this should be fun! :lol: 

I hope you win! You did a great job - you can tell a lot of work went into it.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
OMG!!!
Hilarious!
"Lady Quiller"....bahahahahahaha...<sigh>....


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks PJM!!!! I appreciate it! I know the amount of videos can be overwhelming. I've seen all of them and I narrowed down a list of my personal favorites!

This first one has some European hedgies in it! VERY cute! Seriously my heart melts!
Jamie: 




Rory: 



Strumthing Different: http://www.youtube.com/user/StrumThingDifferent
Jontom: 



Willie Smith: 



Scott: 



Blake Gifford: 



Maggie: 



Zach Reese: 



Frank: 



Eric: 



PeachFuzz: 



Michael: 



Scott: 



Cj Hoyle: 




These are just the ones I like a lot. There are a lot more to choose from though if you've got time to watch them!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo! I finally watched them!  Sorry it took me so long. 

I can now say that absolutely I love yours the most! Your video not only sounded good, but looked good too - very entertaining & enjoyable! I've watched it several times. And you make me smile.  

Some of the other ones I enjoyed...
Jamie was worth watching for the hedgies.
Scott - also entertaining
Blake Gifford - looked & sounded good. unique. Played a few different things.
Frank - fun, entertaining. I'm impressed he can play both the ukulele & the kazoo at the same time. (but I didn't really like his singing)
Eric - I really liked this one, entertaining, played lots of different instruments, nice voice.
Peachfuzz - I'm embarrassed that I liked it.
CJ was pretty entertaining too. 

I voted Eric #2 & Frank #3. 

I submitted the e-mail. I really hope you win!!!


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you so much PJM! I can't tell you how much I appreciate it!!!!


----------

